# Land Raider Multi Melta



## JackalMJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi guys, I just got a Land Raider for Xmas from my wife. I admit i'm surprsied to hell because she has nothing to do with this hobby but had picked up on my interest in buying one. I'll not get into any debt over which type of Raider is better, i've got a stock Land Raider so i'd best learn to use it.

I find myself at a loss of how to use it... its a transport... that works as anti tank... with anti horde guns. What does everyone else find to be the best use for a normal raider?

Also i want to give it an added multi melta pintle turret yet... i dont see one in the sprues... where do you get this?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The MM comes on the Crusader/Redeemer sprue, you should be able to pick one up from one of the many bitz sites on the internet.


----------



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

I find the best results from my land raiders when I use them as transports. A Land Raider is the only SM vehical that you can assult out of(other than the land speeder storm) Normaly I put some CC Terms with a Chaplin into it and let it lead in because of it high armor, pop out some LC Terms with a chaplin. Re-roll missed hits, re-roll missed wounds for the terms, and they are all power weapons, so no armor saves. It can do some real damage.

As for the MM you can pick one up from any online bits store such as thewarstore.com instead of buying a whole LR box for just that part. I would advise it becasue when you lead in with the LR a close MM shot can pop almost any tank.


----------

